#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Beung Boraphet: Waterbird sanctuary in serious jeopardy

## Bruce Kekule

_Pheasant-tailed jacana - Beung Boraphet's flagship species_

This thread was written more than 15 years ago (undated slightly) and basically was the beginning of my career as a wildlife photographer and author. I hope all will enjoy my early attempts to create awareness among the people in the Kingdom of Thailand, and help them understand the beauty of nature, and  the absolute need to protect and save their natural heritage for future generations. 


_One day old pheasant-tailed jacana_

Beung Boraphet is the largest lake and bird sanctuary in Thailand. Located 150 kilometers north of Bangkok in the Central Plains, it lies east of Nakhon Sawan. More than a century ago, the lake was a giant marshland (the Thai word, beung, means marsh) harbouring many birds and aquatic animals including the Siamese crocodile, rhino, wild water buffalo, elephant and tiger, and of course no longer seen here. 


_Glossy ibis foraging for food among the water lillies_

The white-eyed river-martin _Pseudochelidon sirintarae_ named after H.R.H. Princess Sirindhorn Thepratanasuda, was discovered by the late Thai ornithologist Kitti Thonglongya and is now presumed extinct in Thailand. This unusual passerine bird used to winter here up to the 1980s. The reason for so many species disappearance is plain and simple  encroachment and poaching in natural habitat by man in his everlasting search for food and a livelihood.


_Cotton pigmy goose lifting off from the lake_

The swamp was dammed by the Fisheries Department (FD) in 1930 and was turned into a fishery that was later drained twice, dredged to expand the lake, and then allowed to refill. This had a devastating effect on the flora and fauna. Gathering of aquatic plants and fishing by the inhabitants, now numbering in the thousands has been permitted by the department, which has a station on the northern shore. Although birds are strictly protected, their numbers have drastically dwindled for many years now. If present conditions remain unchanged, the decline will continue. There are 204 species of bird recorded here!


_Purple heron flying early one morning_

Part of the lake is a non-hunting area under the responsibility of the Department of National Parks (DNP). The site is a very important breeding area for resident, passing migrant and wintering birds. Pheasant-tailed jacana (Beung Boraphets flagship species), purple swamphen, yellow bittern, cinnamon bittern, black-crowned night-heron, Chinese pond-heron, lesser whistling-duck, little cormorant, great egret and little egret, plus many other species thrive and breed here as residents and can be seen all year round. Cotton pygmy-goose and little grebe are also resident but are much more difficult to observe except during their breeding seasons. 


_Spot-billed pelican landing_

On the positive side of things, one success story is the glossy and black-headed ibis that are now residents after a small flock found the lake about 15 years ago, and both species have steadily increased in number. There are 300 glossy ibis now. The comb duck has mostly disappeared from the area. Wintering ducks in the thousands are still observed from October to May. 


_Open-billed stork flying_

Other avian fauna that use the lake include very large birds such as purple heron, grey heron, spot-billed pelican, Oriental darter, open-bill and painted stork. In the past, 15 or so spot-billed pelican were seen from time to time. They usually did not stay long and would leave quickly if harassed. 


_Black-necked grebe - winter visitor_

There were a few introduced spot-billed pelican at the boat dock that were free flying. Now, the pelicans are resident with some 80 birds living in a flock on the lake but they are still very wary of all fishing boats and pleasure craft. All the other species mentioned are now breeding and flourishing quite well, even with only fair protection.  


_Greater adjutant some 10 years ago_

A single greater adjutant that had been shot in the wing lived here during the mid-nineties for over 10 years but was unfortunately killed one night by an irate tourist as the bird rummaged through his camp area looking for food. I was fortunate to get some photos of this very large and amazing bird before it died. 


_Purple swamphen - iconic bird in Beung Boraphet_

The long-term effect on all species of bird and animal that live and visit Beung Boraphet depends on whether the FD and the DNP plus the local government will take further steps to curb the number of people who use it, or abuse it. There is also a serious problem with litter, and discarded fishing lines, nets and traps. Fishing using illegal methods like electricity, gill nets and trap-lines are still openly practiced right under the noses of the officials looking after the lake. Rumours are corruption is in play. 


_Boat hauling fish traps_

The local municipality is working on a mega-project that includes a planned resort and golf course on the western shore that will surely play havoc with nature. Opening up the lake as a tourist destination to hordes of boats and people, plus water use will increase and be a problem as the lake right now, is at its all time low due to the drought. It therefore needs some serious management and protection if it is to survive intact for future generations. 


_Lesser whistling ducks_

Unfortunately, after living here for 45 years and seeing how things move in Thailand, I doubt if much will be done other than continue the project. Much earth moving has already taken place. Unfortunately, the future is bleak for the survival of nature at the hands on man, who is determined to destroy the natural world for profit.


_Non-hunting area early one morning_

The lake is very accessible from just about anywhere in Thailand as it is centrally located. In the event someone would like to visit, I would wait till about November when it is cool and clear, and the lake is full after the rainy season. Migratory birds are arriving and it can be very enjoyable if you love nature. Enter the non-hunting area on Route 3004 some 17 kilometers from Asian Highway 1 just five kilometres south of Nakhon Sawan. 


_Siberian rubythroat - winter visitor_

Ask for Phanom Klowjunterc. He is the most knowledgeable person when it comes to Beung Boraphet. After living and working here for more than 30 years, he is a walking dictionary on the subject. He has a small restaurant and boat service. His rates are posted at 400 Baht an hour. Go with family or friends. If you end-up on the FD side, there are many things to see including a live fish museum and crocodile farm, and there are boats for hire. Not sure of the prices but none of these people have the know-how of Loong Phanom.  


_Breeding area in Beung Boraphet_

It is well worth the trip but please hurry as the site (mention previously), is in dire straits with very little chance of recovering to the beauty of the past, even just a short 15-20 years ago. I see the difference, as humanity in their relentless desire to take and destroy this place continues unabated. It is sad indeed. 

The Indochinese tiger: coming soon.

----------


## mobs00

Thanks Bruce. The resort that you mentioned, is this a project in the works or has it been completed already?

Seems like resorts pop up wherever a profit can be seen regardless of the impact on the surroundings.

----------


## Nawty

Another cracker....

So, if you started this career 15 years ago.....did you have any photography experience prior...or just go for it ?

I am asking on BobsKnobs behalf also, he would like to know if there is a future for him.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Thanks Bruce. The resort that you mentioned, is this a project in the works or has it been completed already?
> 
> Seems like resorts pop up wherever a profit can be seen regardless of the impact on the surroundings.


My pleasure Mobs...The resort in question is apparently under construction (earth moving, making the lake deeper, etc.) The impact will eventually have an effect on the lake. But the local government municipality are steaming ahead with the project that also includes a 18 hole golf course. Money to be made at the expense of the natural heritage.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Another cracker....
> 
> So, if you started this career 15 years ago.....did you have any photography experience prior...or just go for it ?
> 
> I am asking on BobsKnobs behalf also, he would like to know if there is a future for him.


Thanks Nawty,

Just picked up a camera and went after it. It has been a long road of lost shots, bad exposures, expensive equipment, wear and tear, fuel costs, man hours....the list is long but I certainly enjoy what I do. Tell BobsKnobs to start small and work up to a large lens. Actually, macro photography and zoos are good starting places. Later.

----------


## Gipsy

Nice photos, Bruce. Really a  shame that this kind of unique places slowly being swallowed up by an  ever-expanding welfare state, without remorse...  :Crying: 

Talking about 'swallows'.... any chance of a shot of a white-eyed river martin (Pseudochelidon sirintarae)?

Some basic info on the Boraphet reservoir ❘ BUNG BORAPHET (BORAPED RESERVOIR)

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Nice photos, Bruce. Really a  shame that this kind of unique places slowly being swallowed up by an  ever-expanding welfare state, without remorse... 
> 
> Talking about 'swallows'.... any chance of a shot of a white-eyed river martin (Pseudochelidon sirintarae)?
> 
> Some basic info on the Boraphet reservoir ❘ BUNG BORAPHET (BORAPED RESERVOIR)


Gipsy, thanks for your post. Politicians and rich developers having been destroying Thailand's natural resources with 'no remorse' for a long time, and will continue to so which is alarming. I have watched it all over the country for many years but it is now pay-back time as nature is hitting back for all the utterly stupid mistakes of logging (clear cutting with no reforestation) the country's forests, and building dams that destroy watersheds. It is disheartening  to say the least.

The 'white-eyed river martin' is 99.9% gone, unfortunately. Many specimens now lay in researchers drawers, and it was reported the chief of the fisheries in the late 1980s' collected 120 from locals to breed them which did not work, and that was that, end of the species! Another sad fact about this wonderful place. Thanks for the data on Beung Boraphet.

----------


## Nawty

Asia is such a difficult place to try to push the green conservation angle.

Just look at where and how rubbish is dumped.

Go look at this video below and it is about Indo and Thai trade in wildlife and you will see the difficulties faced by people that want to try to do good or simply educate.

Sometimes you think it might be best to just say 'fuck em' and let them wipe out their own wildlife and jungles and have nothing. Then places like Oz and other countries would thrive with tourism......but then there are the unique animals of other parts of the globe that would be lost and that cannot be allowed to happen.....the worlds wildlife is for the worlds population to admire and take care of.

----------


## Rascal

damn wonderful, the older I get the more I try to appreciate wild life and you help us remember. Thank you sir!

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> damn wonderful, the older I get the more I try to appreciate wild life and you help us remember. Thank you sir!


Rascal, thanks, it is a pleasure when I hear someone else is interested in the natural world. If you can, get there and see it for yourself but wait till November, best time. The thousands of whistling ducks is a real spectacle. Later..

----------


## Pol the Pot

They'd better plan a swimming pool for the resort. You can't swim in Boeng Boraphet. It's infested with some bug or other.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> They'd better plan a swimming pool for the resort. You can't swim in Boeng Boraphet. It's infested with some bug or other.


I'm sure there is a swimming pool for the resort.....how could anyone swim in the black muck of the lake? But then again, BB was never meant to be a holiday resort but a fishery for the local people, and a non-hunting area to protect the birds!

----------


## Pol the Pot

Never?

What was it before the dam was built? I bet it was a place of fishing _and_ hunting.

When I was there last it didn't look very black or mucky. It's just that nobody was swimming because of this bug that's transmitted by snails or something.

----------


## Nawty

Read properly PeePot....

----------


## Pol the Pot

Happy now, Nawty?

----------


## Nawty

No PeePot...still not happy.

You have read BK's post wrong....

----------


## Pol the Pot

Things like that can hapen, Nawty. I'm dumb, explain please.

----------


## Nawty

You are not dumb PeePot.....juzt prolly read it to fast.

BK said this and reread the highlighted bit...




> *BB was never meant to be a holiday resort* but a fishery for the local people, and a non-hunting area to protect the birds!


Then you said....'Never'




> Never....What was it before the dam was built? I bet it was a place of fishing and hunting.


He said never to be a resort area.....of course fishing and hunting took place prior, but when they turned it into a park/reserve...they probably did not envisage it being a resort area, only a wildlife sanctuary where the locals could still fish, but not hunt so as to preserve the bird and other wildlife.

Thats my take on it...of course I could be the dumb one and not reading what you said the way you said it for the way it was meant to be said.... :mid:

----------


## Pol the Pot

Ok. Thanks for that, my beligerence was showing...

Apologies to both you and Bruce.

----------


## Nawty

> Apologies to both you and Bruce


No need to apologise....no big deal.

Just don't do it again.

----------


## pescator

> Never?
> 
>   It's just that nobody was swimming because of this bug that's transmitted by snails or something.


Probably liver flukes.

[at] Bruce, are you books out of print?
I tried to find them on amazon with no luck.
Same with the publishing company you refer to on your homepage.

----------


## pangsida

Another great read - many thanks!

----------


## billy the kid

bruce kekule ,that is great work sir . to make people aware is admirable .
the site you mentioned to visit in november ,,,some teachers on here would be hero's if they took their students on a day out and to explain to the students what is going on there .
kids need this contact with nature .

----------


## Mid

42 posts and greened off the screen  :Smile: 

truly deserved as well

thanxs for sharing with TD

----------


## thai-papa-jim

Thanks for the great photos and the information.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Originally Posted by Pol the Pot
> 
> 
> Never?
> 
>   It's just that nobody was swimming because of this bug that's transmitted by snails or something.
> 
> 
> Probably liver flukes.
> ...


Pescator, all three are available from Asia Books. Their website is asiabooks.com
I let them handle my books as it gives me more time to do what I want, and that is photograph wildlife. I'm not sure about the liver flukes but I will check into it and post it. Thanks for your interest in my work.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Another great read - many thanks!


Pangsida, thank you very much for your comments and glad you enjoyed the thread.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> bruce kekule ,that is great work sir . to make people aware is admirable .
> the site you mentioned to visit in november ,,,some teachers on here would be hero's if they took their students on a day out and to explain to the students what is going on there .
> kids need this contact with nature .


Billy the Kid, thanks and extremely pleased you have a passion for education like I do. Without doubt, it is the kids of today that will save the wildlife of tomorrow. A day trip to Beung Boraphet would absolutely please the young ones as there is so much to see.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> 42 posts and greened off the screen 
> 
> truly deserved as well
> 
> thanxs for sharing with TD


Mid, my pleasure and thanks for all the green...!

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Thanks for the great photos and the information.


It's my pleasure and glad you liked the thread. I have loads for the future and will try and post as much as possible.

----------

